

Ask HN: Domain dynamics? - thomasreggi

Should the home page of a domain be a portfolio or should it be a blog? I have a really short and sweet domain (reggi.com) and I don't know what to do with it. Should I use subdomains like this? http://portfolio.site.com/ and http://blog.site.com/ . Should I use root folders like this? http://site.com/portfolio/ and http://site.com/blog/ . Examples would be nice!!<p>Is the best way to do this with multiple wordpress installs or is there a better way?
======
jacquesm
Indeed, examples would be nice!! What's the domain ? Since you already have it
you don't need to be shy about it.

If you do an 'Ask HN' it helps if you provide enough information to actually
answer the question ;)

~~~
thomasreggi
It's my name reggi.com

~~~
jacquesm
Cool, ok in that case I'd go for the blog, it immediately ties your blog
content to your person and that's more or less a natural match.

I can't easily figure out an association where 'reggi' can be made in to a
stand-alone item either. On top of that a blog can be moved to a section of a
product site later, so you don't actually lose much if you decide to change
tack later on.

To prepare for that you could do:

<http://reggi.com/blog/>

And redirect the homepage there for the time being. If you change your mind
later on all you do is drop the redirect and provide a link to /blog/ .

Hope that helps!

